# Proof that Herman Lee actually sucks...



## David (Jul 13, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2qY_Rn_qKs&mode=related&search=betcha can't play this


in light of the betcha can't play this... that intro thing, sounds like shit, herman can't sweep worth shit... and that other guy is just a joke. ALSO, listen to how much fucking delay and reverb they have on!




INFACT, I'll bet you I can play that 10x cleaner than he does, with 10x less reverb/delay.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 13, 2006)

David, I'm not one for these "So-and-so sucks!" type threads, and I mean this respectfully (seeing as to how I don't really want to be called a jackass again  ) 

But!

I'll humor you this time. I'm not gonna rag on the guy, but heh... I think even I can sweep better than that, and I'm no sweep guru, by any means. Although I sure love it. Yngwie is my favorite guy, man! 

I say it is a challenge. Post up the vid of you playing this, 10x cleaner, and with 10x less 'verb/delay.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 13, 2006)

If he wasn't fucking up on purpose I'd take you seriously. Give it up dude, 2 drunk guys fucking around for fun on video and you've got to post "He sucks! I can pwn him!" 

Guess they have stand-ins or speed up the stuff on th 3 CDs, huh?

Dude, you have a complex.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 13, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PJvhxMUdgFg&search=Dragonforce solo

He seems to be doing fine here. i dunno what happened.


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 13, 2006)

I think they forgot the tune. Mindless screeching. IMHO.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow! That video was awful. Poor Dragonforce.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

David said:


> I'll bet you I can play that 10x cleaner than he does, with 10x less reverb/delay.



How about less shit talking and more proving it.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 13, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> If he wasn't fucking up on purpose I'd take you seriously. Give it up dude, 2 drunk guys fucking around for fun on video and you've got to post "He sucks! I can pwn him!"
> 
> Guess they have stand-ins or speed up the stuff on th 3 CDs, huh?
> 
> Dude, you have a complex.



What he said. I don't think herman li has to prove he can sweep to anyone.


----------



## Scott (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, David does have his fair share of ability, but yeah, stop shit talking. Guitar isn't a competition.


----------



## David (Jul 13, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> How about less shit talking and more proving it.


how bout... less pointless spamming by you and actually put up a single vid of yourself playing, at least I've shown several times my abilities. 


Sure, I'll post a vid up. I'll try and see if I can borrow a camera this week. I've never liked the dragonforce guitarists, although they have a unique style, and I always get flamed for it. This vid was perfect.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

David said:


> how bout... less pointless spamming by you and actually put up a single vid of yourself playing, at least I've shown several times my abilities.



I'm not the one talking about I can play anything better. I know I suck and I dont have shit to prove so stop pointing finger at me.


----------



## David (Jul 13, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I'm not the one talking about I can play anything better. I know I suck and I dont have shit to prove so stop pointing finger at me.


then just stop talking. 


Thanks Scott!


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2006)

hmm, i'm no thread expert, but i smell a  coming. 

seven string sweeps FTW!


----------



## David (Jul 13, 2006)

bostjan said:


> hmm, i'm no thread expert, but i smell a  coming.


oh, me too, lol, and a message from someone telling me to cool it...


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

David said:


> then just stop talking.



I'll stop talking the day you stop talking shit.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 13, 2006)

You know, I'm starting to understand why you hate Herman Li so much, Ego clash.


----------



## David (Jul 13, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> You know, I'm starting to understand why you hate Herman Li so much, Ego clash.


that would be part of it. No joke... that is part of it...


hey dan, you know, I'd be quite pleased if you would just leave. Thanks.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

David said:


> hey dan, you know, I'd be quite pleased if you would just leave. Thanks.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 13, 2006)

These "let's bash a guitarist!" threads always end up the same way. *sigh*

Dan, just ignore that stuff. Oh well. We'll let the mods handle this one. Ha ha ha!!!


Me, I get no respect!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 13, 2006)

Well lookee' here,we have ourselves a FLAME WAR! 


Excuse me, I'm just going to get some popcorn


----------



## David (Jul 13, 2006)

JPMDan said:


>


I'd really hate to get a two day ban because you would like to start a falme wiht another member on this baord. This board is clean. If you don't agree with what I say... that's fine... I don't really care.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 13, 2006)

bostjan said:


> hmm, i'm no thread expert, but i smell a  coming.


Bingo! 

Everybody just needs to fucking cool it.


----------

